# loctite



## speedyb (Jul 5, 2012)

performed a search here, for loctite.
 "it" indicated I must have meant to search for....

Lactate. 


hmmm.. well ok , but not on this particular forum


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 5, 2012)

well speedy I just did the same search and came up with 16 pages of posts including the word "loctite"


Tin


----------



## speedyb (Jul 5, 2012)

Lucky.  

not me.


----------



## speedyb (Jul 5, 2012)

the quotes do work wonders.

but still, pretty funny, (to me) that "lactate"


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 5, 2012)

click on the magnifying glass icon then type int the search for block

I tried including a link but did not work.
Tin


----------



## mrspoom (Jan 29, 2013)

I suppose titty milk would eventuly set up, but not very strong though.


----------



## cwkelley75 (Jan 29, 2013)

mrspoom said:


> I suppose titty milk would eventuly set up, but not very strong though.



Perhaps a formidable cutting fluid?


----------



## el gringo (Jan 29, 2013)

Tin Falcon said:


> click on the magnifying glass icon then type int the search for block
> 
> I tried including a link but did not work.
> Tin


Loctite Industrial Products - Henkel North America

do this work?


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 29, 2013)

Casein glue, made from milk and for wood products.

Used to be used on plywoods .


----------



## mcostello (Jan 30, 2013)

The milk might not work for holding fasteners, but the containers look nice!


----------

